# Vamoots Repair



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Has anyone needed to have a Moots frame reparied after an accident?

I have a early 2000s Vamoots frame that took a shot to the brakestay and while the whole frame looks just fine it does have a dent in the non-drive side breakstay. It's been hanging in the basement for nearly 4 years so I either need to fix it or scrap it.

So if you've had work done who did you use and how did it turn out? 
I'm not against going through Moots if that's an option, just looking for choices.

Thanks in advance
Pete


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I would certainly have Moots take a look at it before anyone else.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I decided that was the best course of action also. I've emailed pictures of the seatstay to Moots for review. Apparently it's a tricky repair if you actually need to replace one.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I and I am sure a lot of others on this forum would be interested to hear how this goes for you. If you can update us that would be great.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

just send it to moots so we'll find out how much they charge, to give us an idea for future repair..


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

If its a size 53 ish, send it to moots and I will pay for the repair and take it off your hands.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

LOL
Ok I did hear back. I don't remember if they called this the 57 or 57.5 but the TT is a 57 so you're out of luck MerlinDS!

So I can send it in to have the frame alignment checked but with the location and size of the dent they thought the frame could end up being scrapped during the repair process and the time involved would be considerable. As it isn't cracked they felt it was fine to ride as is so I'm kicking that around right now. I may build it back up and just see how it rides and keep an eye on it.

It's hard to tell from the angle of the photo but it looks perfectly straight with a wheel in the dropout. So there you go, I could try and get it fixed and have a good chance of paying hours of labor to have it scrapped in the end or just ride it. 

Now to either built it with a 43mm rake fork or pony up Enve money and get another 40mm fork. The Ouzo Pro that was on it was wrecked in the crash.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

They don't offer any kind of lower cost frame replacement I suppose...


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why not see in Kent Eriksen can do the repair?


----------



## tacoracer (Sep 6, 2009)

*Agree*

Just because moots says no does not mean that is gospel. I would check with Eriksen, Kish, Lynskey, or any other reputable manufacturer and get a quote from them.


----------



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

While on this topic of Ti repair/damage I thought I could ask some questions. I currently ride carbon road and mtn bikes. I've been considering going the Ti route and realize thier are pros and cons of each. I definetely prefer a stiffer frame.
Will Ti "last longer" than carbon? I've heard 1 Ti bike will outlast 3 or 4 carbon bikes generally speaking.

Thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Why not see in Kent Eriksen can do the repair?


From the Eriksen webpage:
"Do you repair other manufacturers/builders Ti frames?

We don’t offer that service for a few reasons. It traditionally will void the warranty of that frame is we do repairs/alterations to it and we have no history of the tube type, style or thicknesses when doing repairs. We also don’t know how the tubing was handled or cleaned before being put on the bike and being welded up, so there are a lot of unknowns that are dangerous to play around with."

I have to assume that also means Moots. I also checked in with Spectrum and he wont touch it either. He did give me a couple of names (Davidson cycles and another one I don't remember off the top of my head) but to be honest I'll ride it and if it doesn't feel right I'll just scrap it and get something else (probably a Lynskey).


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

First check to see if the damage has altered the alignment. I would send the whole thing to moots for them to put back onto the frame table for proper alignment, and maybe a correction if needed. But any real frame shop should be able to check the alignment, and give you an opinion. I got hit on my Merckx, had similar damage that a local builder straightened. The seatstay was always tweaked a little bit, but the frame rode fine, and I put 20+ years of riding on it after the accident. If the damage is too much for you to bear, someone on ebay would pay good money for that frame.

Ps the inside of that seatstay still looks straight, it may just be a dented tube with no real effect on the alignment. 

Got any update for us?


----------

